
NoSpoiler (Chrome extension) – Remove unwanted content using keywords - docuru
https://github.com/hieunc229/chrome-ext-nospoiler
======
docuru
Hey guys, in case you feel annoyed by spoilers or things you don’t want to
see. Try this extension (Chrome only)

